# MK4 rear calipers on a mk2



## hedman09 (Feb 20, 2009)

so its time for new rear calipers, and i see that the MK4 ones bolt up to the mk2 rears. but i do have one question about them. i couldn't find a good enough pic about how the parking brake cable attaches to the mk4 and if there was anything you needed to do to fit them on. if any body has done this swap, and knows that'd be great.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you already have rear disc brakes, the MKIVs bolt on the same way as the MKII rear disc brakes attach. So use the same parking brake cables, the same brake pads, the stub axles, and the same splash plates.

The only advantage that MKIV calipers have over your existing rear iron rear disc brake calipers is reduced weight.


----------



## hedman09 (Feb 20, 2009)

Perfect! thanks guys i will be getting a new set now!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

you need new brake lines as they use banjo bolts. stock 99 passat 16v has the proper lines if you want oem. lots of places have the kit put together.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Does the same apply to the 16v Scirocco?


----------

